# HDR Shootout #21



## Provo (Jun 14, 2011)

I had this challenge up on another site & totally forgot to throw it in here LOL.

So here you all go have fun with it.








*Click here to download ZIP File Containing Both Raw's + Jpeg's*


----------



## Provo (Jun 14, 2011)

Here's my two edit's previously done

*#1 natural*





                                                                                         __________________

*#2 The grunge*





                                                                                         __________________


----------



## nos33 (Jun 14, 2011)

i am going to grunge the crap out of this one lol


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 14, 2011)

Is this a private party, or is everyone invited?


----------



## Provo (Jun 14, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Is this a private party, or is everyone invited?



Uninvited neighbors party LMAO. Open to all like a buffet tear it apart and ask for seconds until your stuffed.:thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 14, 2011)

Provo said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Is this a private party, or is everyone invited?
> ...



Wow.... this is weird!  your first post didn't show up the first time I clicked on the thread... now it's there.  Maybe that house is haunted?


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 14, 2011)

Here is my Edit using CS5, merging to HDR pro, then adding a highpass filter, some more contrast, and calling it a day. 






Regards,
Jake


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 14, 2011)

Using only 5 frames:
Luminance HDR.
Profile 1
Pre-Gamma : 1.000
Mantuik &#8216;06
Contrast Factor : 1.000
Saturation Factor : 1.000
Detail Factor : 1.000

Slight white balance in GIMP.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 14, 2011)

Using only 5 frames:
Picturnaut
Adaptive Logarithmic
Exposure Adjustment : -1.44
Bias : 0.67
Shadow Luminance : 0.00
Contrast : 0.10

White Balance in GIMP.


----------



## bogeyguy (Jun 14, 2011)

I think your furniture is misplaced, no  symetry with thefireplace IMO.


----------



## Provo (Jun 14, 2011)

bogeyguy said:


> I think your furniture is misplaced, no  symetry with thefireplace IMO.


 I don't qualify yet to live at this location I am not a senior have 40 years to go for that, & I would need to have any asset's in other people's name 
in order to get full SSI & it helps to have $$$ under a mattress for years that irs don't know about. This place is expensive luxury living for the elderly.
Heck more expensive then to purchase a $250k+ home mortgage go figure it's Princeton what do you expect.

They placed the furniture like that hehe I got nagged at by pops who was sitting reading his newspaper in a chair near by when I attempted to move the chairs so 
I left it alone & respected him.


----------



## nos33 (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## sirsleepsalot (Jun 15, 2011)

Here's my quick attempt.


----------



## Provo (Jun 17, 2011)

Well folks it's been a pleasure discussing & sharing pictures with you all. But this is the end of the road for me on this site.
Nothing bad has happened I can assure you of that just personal reason. 

I wish you all the best, keep doing what you are doing & progress forward constantly learn from each other & put an end to the debates & at times harsh critiques.
Be honest but constructive.

God Bless,
Josh aka JM Provo.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 17, 2011)

Say _what_?


----------



## Sleven (Jul 13, 2011)

heres my first attempt ever at an HDR. I obviously used photomatix.

http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6145/5935883400_0dd1832f23.jpg


----------



## Red_John (Dec 5, 2012)

here's my version. hope you like it


----------

